# Your American Experience



## Dhaval (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi !

I need a quick opinion from you.

I am doing a research on US immigration. As a part of this research, I
am trying to develop a deeper understanding of what a person goes
through when he or she first arrives in USA.

Going to a different country, whether it be for traveling, studying,
business, or as an immigrant, takes a lot of courage. I really respect
you for taking that first step.

As a part of this research, I want to understand what was going on in
your mind when you first arrived in USA.

1. When you first arrived in USA, what were your
biggest fears, frustrations?

2. What did you want the most? What were your aspirations?

3. Did your expectations of American life met with your reality? How
different was your reality from your expectations?

What was your biggest concern?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Dhaval said:


> I am doing a research on US immigration.


You ask a lot of personnal questions, but first I have some questions too:

Who are you? Are you a student (which univerisity?) or are you running a business or are you investigating this 'just for fun'? 
Where can I find more information that only these personal questions? What are you gonna do with the results? ...
What's your due date?


----------



## Dhaval (Mar 6, 2008)

Personal questions? 

I've created a poll, and its anonymous. 

If you see on top of the page, just above my post, I've created a poll, and its a multiple choice question. 

These are general questions, I am not asking anyone to give me any details of their personal life. 

I am an author and an immigrant myself.

I am in the process of creating a system that would help immigrants to create a prosperous life in USA without getting sucked in low paying jobs.

This is how authors do there research..at the grassroots level.

Would really appreciate a feedback on the poll, that would help me have a clear picture of what needs to be addressed.


----------

